
Yet another gradle plugin for docker, in case someone needs it - slava_gornostal
https://github.com/sgornostal/gradle-docker-plugin
======
vorg
Gradle provides 2 languages for specifying build scripts: Apache Groovy, and
Kotlin (from JetBrains). Kotlin is more integrated with IntelliJ and Android
Studio (both also from Jetbrains), e.g. type hints work 100% of the time
instead of being iffy as with Groovy. Could be a good idea to have the Kotlin
version of the build scripts there as well, to benefit developers who use
Gradle with IntelliJ or Android Studio, i.e. almost everyone.

